# Solved: "Bandwidth Limit Exceeded"



## ekim68

I usually come to TSG through a browser on both my PC and my iPad. As of two days ago every time I try to log on with the iPad it comes up with this message: 'The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.' This happens with both Safari and Chrome. This never happens on the PC. I've tried logging onto the site by name and by address and tried using the http://m.techguy.org thing that might still be in beta. I've reloaded the iPad software from iCloud without formatting and it still does this. My next option is to try formatting and reinstalling. Has anyone else run in to this?


----------



## ckphilli

Yes, been having the same problem with my iPhone.


----------

